# What do you think is the best film school and why?



## cloud9 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm trying to narrow down the list. Which ones do you think are the best? And why?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 14, 2013)

It's probably easiest if you just go by the hollywood reporter's list. it should be much easier imo.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2013)

Complied the list here: http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/film-school-rankings.20431/ from that site. FYI


----------



## JasonGW (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too hard about "the best", as the rankings tend to fluctuate year to year. I can tell you that the UCLA program is very good, with industry professional professors who really care about making sure you learn the material well.

The most important ingredient is how much you're willing to put into the program. Work your ass off and you'll do well. Slack, and you won't. Same as any other discipline .


----------

